# bad migraines during ovulation



## wren900 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi All

I could really do with some advice. I get a bad migraine every month the day that i ovulate, the migraine last one to two days and is so bad that i need to stay and bed and i can't go to work. As we are TTC this is just making things even more difficult. Is there any supplements that anyone could recommend? i was thinking of trying acupuncture but i really don't know what to do. I only just realised what was going on when i checked the dates of my headaches on my headache app. All advice much appreciated x


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Wren.  I don't have any advice on supplements I'm afraid but I would definitely give acupuncture a try.  I go for general fertility and she's done great things, it's supposed to also be very good for pain.  Other than that I would just say make sure you're drinking loads of water.  Best of luck.


----------



## wren900 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks Syd72 i do drink a lot of water an i used to go for acupuncture for back problems but i've not gone in over a year now, i might try it again
x


----------

